# What happened to Brian Atwood?



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

He hosted a daily show on Sirius 80 (Symphony Hall) that I looked forward to each day at. I guess he was a victim of the cuts?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep, he's gone

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/at-least-30-employees-laid-off-from-sirius-xm.html


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Steve. I hate to hear this. I really enjoyed his enthusiasm for classical music, but I suppose that sentiment was not shared with management.


----------

